# Ugh, how long does it take...



## DukeGSD (Aug 31, 2011)

I know everyone here is experienced owners and have probably had their dogs since puppyhood. Rondo is a bit different.

Because I am sucker, last Sunday, we took in a 7 y/o retired military working dog. The previous owners moved to an apartment and with a baby on the way, didn't have room for him. I think if we didn't take him he would have been put down or sent to live out his days at the no-kill shelter.

Anyways, they had him for roughly a year to year and a half. They were feeding him Iams and not grooming him very well. Since coming into our home, we've switched him to Taste of the Wild with an occasional raw red meat or raw chicken mixed in. Once hunting season starts, they are getting fresh wild game since the local processors give us scraps free. It's pretty much the same thing we give our pups.

The only difference is that he smells. I've given him two baths with a medicated oatmeal shampoo and brushed him out quite a bit. Tonight, he is getting another bath because he just smells bad. He doesn't have any hotspots, he's not chewing, scratching or biting himself excessively (he does a little, but what dog doesn't?) and he hasn't had anything gnarly to roll in. I've also checked his ears and cleaned them out, but no signs of infection and they aren't smelly like they would be with an infection.

Could the smell be caused by a build-up of the previous diet and lack of care? If you think so, how much time do you believe it will take to get him in a better state? I'm going to get him professional groomed and his coat thinned out (it's really hot here) next week after payday. 

I've been very careful about my pups diets and care, so we haven't had this issue. When they are on the game meat, they have virtually no smell, no bad breath and their coats are fantastic. Not that they aren't now, but it gets better.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I am far from experienced, but I would think that you need longer than a week on a new diet to notice any change in him as far as how he smells. He might be a little bit stressed out with the recent changes in his life. Maybe that could make him smellier??? I would give it a month before expecting any big changes.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you had him checked out by a vet since you got him?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How about his anal glands?

Is he in the house with you, and out in the yard with you? I know my dogs can very quickly roll in dead stinky WHATEVER if I'm not paying attention...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are his teeth in good shape? I would give him some omega oils and vitamins C & E to help his coat and skin. I would think in a month with the new diet, you shouldn't smell him at all. Thanks for being a sucker!!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

DukeGSD said:


> Because I am sucker, last Sunday, we took in a 7 y/o retired military working dog.


Is this dog just out of service, or was he living with a family?



> Could the smell be caused by a build-up of the previous diet and lack of care? If you think so, how much time do you believe it will take to get him in a better state? I'm going to get him professional groomed and his coat thinned out (it's really hot here) next week after payday.


If was kept in a kennel, he may just have that kennel-funk that doesn't come out very easily. Do you have any idea when or if he was ever groomed? I have no idea what the regimen is for military dogs. Anyway, taking him to a professional groomer would be a good idea, as they can get a better deep-down throrough scrubbing than you can at home; if they have a force dryer (make sure they do), they can blast out a ton of dead old hair that may be harboring the dirty dog funk. You can get a amazing amout of hair out with a force dryer, even better than with brushing, and it also will allow the groomer to see the dog's skin and report any sores, hot spots, or other conditions you might not be able to see. Have them check his anal glands, too.

You said his ears check out fine. How do his teeth look? A buildup of plaque and tartar can cause stinky breath.

Any chance he got into a skunk?

Is he intact or neutered? Older intact males can have a distinct odor, especially if they aren't groomed. Can't really think of anything to compare it to, but it's sort of musky. Not that neutered dogs don't get stinky, but dirty intact dogs have a certain whiff that is different from dirty neutered dogs. 

What color is he? Black dogs, also, have a distinct smell to them. I have no idea why this is, but it goes across the board for all breeds. Black labs, black cockers, black poodles, all have black dog-whiff when they get dirty. I always use baking soda in my shampoo solution to cut the odor, but it's a hard one to get rid of.

With a new diet, figure it will take at least 3 weeks to notice a difference in his skin, coat, and body odor. If you get him on a regular grooming/brushing regimen, it will speed up the de-stinking process as the stinky old hairs are replaced by fresh new ones.


----------



## DukeGSD (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks all. I figured it was a bit of stress and that it may just take time. Just wanted to 

He stays in the house and when the dogs go out, we watch them. I also patrol the yard at least twice a day and unless they kill a cat and roll in it, there is nothing around. They'd eat the cat before rolling around in it. 

The groomer is going to express his glands next week. I'm sure it hasn't been done in a very long time. I would do it, but while I handled human remains in the military, I cannot bring myself to do that to an animal. Of all the experience and knowledge I do have and the gross things I have done as part of a prior career, I feel like I'm violating the dogs. 

His teeth are actually really good for his age and what he has been through. I give the dogs fresh cow bones a few times a week. He eats them completely, so this has helped clean them up. His breath isn't terrible like I expected it to be. Of course, it's not roses, but it could be worse. 

His vet appointment is next week, but I had a long-term vet tech friend (in vet school to Dr.) do a pre-cursory check. They didn't sense anything major. I know the vet tech isn't a replacement, but I just wanted to see if they picked up anything I missed until I can get him to the vet.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would _not_ have the groomer do the anal glands. 
You may be setting him up for future issues...they usually express themselves naturally. 
Getting him on a good diet/supplements will show, but not right away.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Kennel funk, according to my groomer, can take quite a while to come out. I had a foster who...it took...10 months and 4 baths (3 deep cleansing groomings, 1 bath by me) I believe before he started to smell good. In between he had HW treatment and was diagnosed with EPI so that didn't help! Chemicals, bad digestion, all just...stewing.  

Illness makes them smelly too, but let's hope he's just got the creeping kennel crud smell.


----------



## DukeGSD (Aug 31, 2011)

I buckled down during his bath and his anal glands look normal. I figured if I could administer anal temps when my son was a baby, this wouldn't be much different.  His poops have been looking all right as well.





Freestep said:


> Is this dog just out of service, or was he living with a family?


He retired just under two years ago and was living with a family. They said they just moved into an apartment, but he was a house dog prior to that.



Freestep said:


> If was kept in a kennel, he may just have that kennel-funk that doesn't come out very easily. Do you have any idea when or if he was ever groomed?


If his handlers did their job properly, he was brushed out daily and bathed at least once every two weeks in normal conditions. If in a combat zone, once a week or more as needed. As far as the family goes, they didn't say, but it couldn't have been often. He is also slightly underweight and was a bit dehydrated when we got him. I think it was the stress when they moved to the apartment. His ears had buildup and I was able to get a good amount out for now. 

We have an awesome groomer. She has a small shop and was the only one he would let trim his nails (that I couldn't wait to have done) since they were a bit overgrown.




> Any chance he got into a skunk?


 Nah. At a former job site, we had a "pet" skunk. The odor doesn't match up to a skunk spray. 



> Is he intact or neutered?...What color is he?


Intact and hasn't had any play for a few years at least.  

He is a medium blanket, saddle-backed, black & tan. I've noticed the thing with black coats on dogs as well. It's a bit weird.


Thank you everyone. It's been a big help. If it doesn't go away over time, after the groomers and vet check. I'll have him reevaluated at the vet. I think it is just set in kennel funk though.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> I would _not_ have the groomer do the anal glands.
> You may be setting him up for future issues...they usually express themselves naturally.


I would still let the groomer do the anal glands. I'd have them do INTERNAL expressions. Once or twice isn't going to mess up the dogs normal functions of being able to do it themselves. But if the dog didn't have firm stools for a while, they could need manual expression.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

ChancetheGSD said:


> I would still let the groomer do the anal glands. I'd have them do INTERNAL expressions. Once or twice isn't going to mess up the dogs normal functions of being able to do it themselves. But if the dog didn't have firm stools for a while, they could need manual expression.


Just to be clear--internal expression is a legal gray area for groomers. Technically, we're not supposed to put our fingers or anything else anywhere we can't see it. Otherwise, there's potential for a lawsuit for practicing Veterinary medicine without a license. Some groomers may do an internal expression if you request it, but I personally use pressure on the outside of the body ONLY, and if they need it done internally, I refer them to the vet. 

Of course, if you do it yourself, you can do whatever you want.

Big dogs don't usually have problems with anal glands, we see it more commonly in little dogs. But the potential for problems can exist in any size dog. Having them manually done once or twice if needed will NOT cause any problems with function. I have heard that problems can occur when anal glands are routinely expressed whether they need it or not, so I only do it if the client requests, or if I can see that it needs to be done.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I used to go to a cleaners in Cape Cod and the old guy who owned it was an award winning cleaner- I'm serious, he had awards on the wall. He told me that two of the best cleaners are fresh air and sunshine.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

What does it smell like?? Fishy is anal glands. Sometimes they smell slightly metallic if infected or working on infection.
Teeth can smell slightly fishy and/or rotten.

Kennel funk...eww. Just like a very unwashed dog as they have fecal matter hanging around in their coats. I would use one of those rubber brushes they use on horses, a "Zoom groom" and scrub him ALL over. Chest/belly and back legs and tail are very important in those cases because that's where the contact with the kennel is. 

Ears can smell slightly sweet if they have yeast infection in them. 

Try brushing his teeth, too, or giving him bones (raw or milk bone/cleaning type bones).

A "frito" like smell is normal as long as his whole body does not smell that way. If his whole body smells that way, it's possible he has a chronic yeast infection. Also a kind of (sorry this is the only way I can describe it) slight burning odor (like trash being burned, possibly) can indicate a bacterial skin infection.

I think you ought to run him in to the vet as they know what to look for with skin infections.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

if all checks out at the vet and is well, with no physical cause for the odor...use a green supplement like solid gold seameal, or anything with chlorophyl in it. good nutrition, supplementation, hydration, grooming (and time), will hopefully solve the problem.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

katieliz said:


> if all checks out at the vet and is well, with no physical cause for the odor...use a green supplement like solid gold seameal, or anything with chlorophyl in it.


Heck, my dog LOVES to crunch on the alfalfa pellets we feed the goats. I figure that's a pretty good, cheap source of chorophyll, so I let her.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

Oh wow! Alflfa pellets...never thought of that. Good source of protein and green stuff. Training treats maybe??? 

Msvette2u- I will never eat a frito again without remembering your post..lmbo


----------

